# Savage Equivalent of bows



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

So we know that the savage hunting rifles are not always so pretty but good quality and shoot straight.. What is the bow hunters equivalent compound .. If I were to get started .. Open to crossbows too..? Might want an early start to deer season this year...


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Go to bow shop and not a box store. Any of the big names make quality setups. You will really have to shoot them to get a feel for what is best for you. IMO the most important thing with a bow will be the accessories that you put on it (arrow rest, stabilizer, sight, etc....) 

I like Matthews but this could turn into a Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Toyota debate quick


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Fred Bear .. my first bow. Would definitely buy another one but I decided to give Bowtech a try several years ago.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I would say Martin fits that title. all the low priced martin, pse, diamond/bass pro store brand, mission are really good bows that will get the job done if cost is a concern. take a couple of trips down and try the models out and see what fits you the best. all new bows are fast now days so i wouldnt focus on what the ibo specs say, focus on how it feels for you. then work on finding the accessories you like to outfit it with.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Mission by Mathews fit that bill you can get one rigged out off the shelf for less the a bare helium.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

All of the above are good suggestions. In reading your post, it was hard to tell if you had previously shot a bow or not. If you haven't, and your looking at buying one now, I'd say you're a little late for this year. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input. Got an old Mathews off a guy on this board and so far I think its money well spent. Lighter than any of the bows I looked at Bass pro and tricked out..


----------

